# Strongest Canna Butter



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok so i Had some left overs and ive a friend who is a medical user for muti illness,s plus he also got addicted to his medication so now he cooks his weed for both his pain relief and to stop his cravings for prescribed drugs,s 
any way heres what i lernt from him 


How it works 
------------
THC is NOT water soluable, so it just floats in water but does not mix with water, thc however is fat soluble so the butter in the water will attract and hold the thc and will actually pull it off the bud, thc would rather be sitting in fat then sitting on the bud. So that's the basics. 

Amount of weed to use?
When i was first learning how to cook I was reading american sites who can buy oz for 150dollars ... not going to happen in ireland. So basically you work out how many cookies/doses you want and go from there.

--------------------
Two options for dosing 
-------------------- 
A) For recreational use (party etc)
B) I'm in serious pain but want to function (not much high)

A) If you are having 5 friends over and they are light smokers they would need about 0.2grams each ... If they are heavy smokers then 0.3-0.4gram per person. This is roughly what you would smoke over a night so it's not wasteful

So if you were having 5 light smokers over then 1-1.3 grams of cannabis made into butter would do. If they are heavy then 1.5 - 2.0g would do. If you having more over then just multiply it simple.

B) If you want to truely medicate yourself you have to work out your own dose. I make cookies which have 0.1g per cookie, and the patient takes 3-4 cookies a day depending on her pain level. This means that you do not get high from 0.1g but the build up of thc in your body keeps your pain level down and keeps you sleeping well. If 0.1g 3 times a day does not work try 4 times or try 0.2g x 3 times a day. Even doctors mess with medication till they get it perfect.

So for a weeks worth of cannabis it would be 0.35g x 7 days = 2.45g per week so lets say 3grams x 4 weeks = 12g (say 14g) per month so your looking at an ounce lasting you two months of medication. Which compared to prices of tablets is nothing. 

-----------
Preperation 
-----------
Right now we have the amount of weed to use. Now how much butter to use. Well all depends on how much you want to put into your cookies/whatever. If you put in say 3grams into a pot and then put 30grams of butter into the pot then what your left with after will be around 30grams of cannabutter so that means 10grams = 1gram which means 2grams butter = 0.2g of cannabis so just get out your calculator at the end and write down the dosage.

Chop up your bud into small bits but dont blend it or anything like that
Put a LARGE pot of water on the boil and then reduce it to simmering level.
Put in your cannabis and your butter into the simmering water, at this point you can throw in any sticks/stems of cannabis or any leaf/shake cause they all have thc on them. So save up your stems.

You can leave the top off the pot to allow the water to evaporate, stir it about every 20-30 minutes but don't kill yourself trying to stick to this, if it becomes a pain in the ass to make it then your not getting the point of this. So just keep it in your mind and stir it when ever you can. 

Some people simmer it for 30-60minutes and then complain that it was not potent, no effort = no rewards. So if you want the most potent shit ever then im sorry but 5-6 hours is absolute best ... 4 hours is minimum. 

After around 3 hours of stirring you will see the butter changing colour, this is quiet noticeable(not hugely but you will know when you see it) and once you see this you know why the people that simmer for an hour miss out big time. It turns a lovely green colour and the fats in the butter start to loosen. At around this stage you can start to use the back of your spoon to crush the bud up against the side of the pot. The theory behind this is that you want to squeeze and loosen all the thc from the bud at this stage. and keep stirring regularly.

You will notice the water evaporates really fast so if it's getting a bit low then add in some more boiling water from the kettle. So now you know how long you have left say you want to finish within an hour then make sure you don't add to much water. It's just easier to try to predict the water level so that when your finished there is only about an inch of water left in the pot. 

So now you have simmered down to an inch and it has been about 5 hours.

----------------
Harvesting Time 
----------------
So get some cheese cloth or muslin, either ask your granny for some (they know what cheese cloth is I didn't) or go to tescos in town or wallmart where ever , if you can not then basically your just looking for material that 
1) will not allow the bud to pass through it
2) Will not break with squeezing , coffie filters SUCK and just burst
3) is not too thick that it will soak up all the buttery goodness like a tea towel

So i'm sure a NEW pair of tights would do but I never tried it or know how much tights can take etc so maybe some input from the ladies on wither they would work.

Right so my technique is to get a pint glass ready, put the cheese cloth around the mouth of the pint glass and dip it into it so that it has a little bowl to catch the bud and then i put an elastic band around the outside of the glass so that I have two hands to pour. (if you have a friend handy then replace the elastic band with them holding it haha)

Take the pot off the heat and let it cool down JUST enough to not give you 3rd degree burns but still hot enough to hurt you a little haha sadistic but if it's too cool the butter wont be as liquidy.

Slowly pour the butter water through the cheese cloth and the hot butter and water will pour through the cloth, once everything is emptied into the cloth then hold the cloth and take off the elastic band. Now SQUEEEEEEZE that mother fucker, EVERY DROP. This point is where you can burn your hands a little so watch out haha. Basically the bud is still holding onto some thc so that is why you need good cloth, Make sure the bud is dry by the end


Tip 1) If you feel like the cloth is going to burst if you squeeze some more then do the last bit into a shot glass, that way if it does burst you don't wreck the pint glass of clean butter, if it doesnt burst then you have some more butter in a shot glass to pour into the pint glass.
Tip 2) the least amount of cloth that gets wet means the least amount of butter wasted into the cloth so try to keep it in one area, don't fold over the cloth while squeezing it cause your just pumping thc into the cloth. Think about what your doing and you can't go wrong
Tip3) IF you have used a good amount say 5-10grams then If you really want to get the most then once you are coming to harvest time on your first pot stick on a smaller pot with a smaller amount of butter in it and get it to simmer, after you squeeze the first batch dry then stick in the spent bud back into the second smaller pot and do another run ... DO NOT put this butter back into the first pint. Just like bubble hash you will have different grades of butter. The second one will be alot less potent but you will probably get an extra 10-20% but that is just guessing figures so just use more of the second grade stuff.

-----
Next Step
-----
Ok so now you have a pint of black/brown coloured water with some greeny/yellow butter floating. What happens is butter is less dense then water so floats on the surface of water. So if you have the time to leave that sitting over night in the fridge that is the best. If you are in a rush and want it that night then put it in the freezer. 

In the fridge about 5-6 hours later the butter hardens on the top, the freezer is about 90-120minutes

I'll try find pictures later of what this looks like. 

Now you want to get the water out from under the butter but not disturb the butter so .... Just like a shot gun with a smirnoff ice, if you want water to come out you have to allow air to enter. So with a pointy knife or thick needle or anything like that place a hole along the side of the glass and then right behind that at the opposite side of the glass place another hole. So that when you tilt the glass the manky water runs out from the bottom hole and the air runs from the top hole. 

Once all the water is gone you have a thick layer of butter just floating in the glass, its an amazing sight haha JOB WELL DONE!!!

Now you just put the butter into ANYTHING that will have it, the thc has already been activated by the heat so heat is not essential but I think it is nice to be safe haha. But in tesco you can buy these betty crocker chocolate chip cookies and you add 2 table spoons of water and your butter and 10 mins later you have gorgeous cookies... MMMM

You can also have space toast, space brownies, space bread, space anything haha litterally anything that butter will not make taste manky (example cornflakes or something haha)

Right I will add pictures i just made some this afternoon useing 2.5g of bud steams from 2 plants and about a oz of leaf i had left over from making honey oil 

------
WARNING 
-------
Cooking/eating cannabis is 4-6 times stronger, you can take too much, smoking you can never really take to much but with ingestion you really can so never take more then 0.5 in one sitting.

If you eat on an empty stomach it hits you faster but munchies will be worse so try in the middle.

The earliest you will feel it is 30 mins, but you should give it at least 60-90 minutes till you declare it hasn't worked. But the minute you spark the thc will come on then and you will probably be more high then you ever have haha. 
If you done it right then 0.3g will probably have you sooo feckin high for about 4-5 hours, smoking 0.3g id only be high max about 2 hours so clear your schedule 


Peace


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 12, 2007)

i might or might not have forgot about the broth and let all the water evapourate out, causing everything to burn. i added water as soon as i realized, but it's all black. does that mean it ruined?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 13, 2007)

Well i definitely wouldnt dump it. If its completely burnt the butter into the bottom of the pot then it doesnt sound good ... if ya just simmered the butter for a little bit then it should be all good, thc can resist quiet high temperatures , the only bad point is that it might taste like shit since u burnt all that black muck into the butter but I've never done it before so dunno how it would even look. 

But one thing for sure is that it WONT kill you so I would continue as normal and then just see how it goes... Worst case scenario you have some lovely cake and no high haha but im 90% sure that you will definitely get some buzz off it

let me know how ya get on mann


----------



## IntheTuk (Sep 13, 2007)

I made it this way with an oz and produced 6 brownies. It was a knockout recipe. Seriously, me and my friends fell asleep! I was out for like 14 hours.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Sep 14, 2007)

They must of been big brownies u dont need no were near that amount ya can over dose eating ganja not suprised you were out for 14 hours lol 

A good way 2 work it out is for every 100g of butter add 1.5g of ganja a bit more or less depending on how ya cope with ya smoke


----------



## FaCultGen (Dec 23, 2007)

i'v always wanted to pressure cook weed into butter...if i was to put water and butter and weed into a canning jar and the pressure cooked for 10 hours, would that make good butter? or would it be to hot?(15 psi is 250 degrees F) or would this not work right for some other reason?

-Cult


----------



## nicebud (Dec 24, 2007)

FaCultGen said:


> i'v always wanted to pressure cook weed into butter...if i was to put water and butter and weed into a canning jar and the pressure cooked for 10 hours, would that make good butter? or would it be to hot?(15 psi is 250 degrees F) or would this not work right for some other reason?
> 
> -Cult


Thats a good question. 10 hours just sounds a little long to me.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

in a recipe for "tincture", one of the steps is to pressure cook @ 10lbs for 5 hours - howevber, that is already after having been slow-cooked @ 105C for 5 days......I believe it is something that could work, just haven't done it and would have to experiment a little....good luck...!!


----------



## Tom R. (Jan 8, 2008)

I use 2 to 3.5 gms of seedless bud to do the job. Not .2 or .3 gms that is a waste of marijuana. Do it right or quit.

TR


----------



## HippyVibes (Jan 8, 2008)

1g to start with !! people freek eating cannabis man 
Dont be telling ppl to put 3.5 g inn, let them see what they can tolerate 1st id use about the same 3.5g but people need 2 know 1st not every 1 is like you 

hippy


----------



## cornville (Jan 28, 2008)

Could somebody tell me if I were to use this method only using stems and shake, what ratio would I want to put in compared to butter? Also has anybody tried this technique with vegetable oil or something like that? I heard it works even better.


----------



## Asthmatic Toker (Jan 28, 2008)

this needs to be a sticky.


----------



## Dats (Jan 28, 2008)

HippyVibes said:


> 1g to start with !! people freek eating cannabis man
> Dont be telling ppl to put 3.5 g inn, let them see what they can tolerate 1st id use about the same 3.5g but people need 2 know 1st not every 1 is like you
> 
> hippy



Hippyvibes is speaking the truth be careful with your dosage. I have been a heavy smoker for about 15 years. Last year I ate too many brownies in one sitting because we thought they weren't working after about an hour. I started bugging out while driving home. It was very unpleasant almost acid like.


----------



## MOTABOY (Jan 30, 2008)

Do Be Carefull Of The Brownies, I Ate A Pice Of The Brownie And I Have A High Tallerence [email protected]#% That Tore My Ass Up For That Night And High For A Day.theres Good Advice With These Guys Here.listen Befor U End Up Sleeping At A Traffic Light.no Joke.lol


----------



## Cubano1211 (Jan 31, 2008)

how much does the cannabutter smell when in the simmering process? if I was to try this it would have to be a stealth operation lol so making my entire house reak of Cheech and Chong wouldnt be smart


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 31, 2008)

great thred I always wanted to make some cannabuter but could never find proper instructiuons
thanks


----------



## Cubano1211 (Jan 31, 2008)

mmm cant wait to make my space cookies


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

cornville said:


> Could somebody tell me if I were to use this method only using stems and shake, what ratio would I want to put in compared to butter? Also has anybody tried this technique with vegetable oil or something like that? I heard it works even better.


About five times as much, by weight, as you would use to smoke.
No, I thought that there was something to that, but some of my first batches of brownies used margarine as opposed to butter, no problem. As long as it's fairly high in fat, it'll work. 2% milk will even work.

PS- I've heard acetone can be used to make some sort of hash resin out of stems, simply by mixing them and letting them sit. Haven't tried it yet, but once I find the time to give a shit about stems and seeds, I might.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 31, 2008)

johnny1234 said:


> i might or might not have forgot about the broth and let all the water evapourate out, causing everything to burn. i added water as soon as i realized, but it's all black. does that mean it ruined?


Use a double boiler to heat the butter and weed for about 45 minutes on a lower heat. If you make it that way you will not burn the weed in the butter. It sounds like you fried the weed in the butter. You cooked it too fast and burnt it in the butter. It should still work but it will not be as good. I usually use a qtr per stick of butter with regular mid grade but.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cubano1211 said:


> how much does the cannabutter smell when in the simmering process? if I was to try this it would have to be a stealth operation lol so making my entire house reak of Cheech and Chong wouldnt be smart


Cook it in a double boiler on a low heat for 45 min and it will not smell at all and you will not have to add water to the butter. If you cook it too fast on a higher heat it will smoke and burn and the it will smell. I do a lot of cooking with ganja. You can do the same thing with canola or olive oil and cook with it. I usually chop up the buds in a coffee grinder. I melt the butter in the pan and the add the bud and cook it on low for 45 min. Just keep an eye on the other pan and make sure it does not run out of water. When it is done strain out the plant material so you are left with the green butter or oil. I use a qtr of mid grade bud per stick of butter. When making brownies start out only eating 1/2 of one to gauge there strength and give them about 30 min to kick in. I make them when i am traveling. There is nothing like flying high.


----------



## MOTABOY (Jan 31, 2008)

i wanted to ask can a plant be automaticly thrown in after just being cut down?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 1, 2008)

marking thread........nice read !!!


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 4, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Cook it in a double boiler on a low heat for 45 min and it will not smell at all and you will not have to add water to the butter. If you cook it too fast on a higher heat it will smoke and burn and the it will smell. I do a lot of cooking with ganja. You can do the same thing with canola or olive oil and cook with it. I usually chop up the buds in a coffee grinder. I melt the butter in the pan and the add the bud and cook it on low for 45 min. Just keep an eye on the other pan and make sure it does not run out of water. When it is done strain out the plant material so you are left with the green butter or oil. I use a qtr of mid grade bud per stick of butter. When making brownies start out only eating 1/2 of one to gauge there strength and give them about 30 min to kick in. I make them when i am traveling. There is nothing like flying high.


Not to contradict, but I cook atleast one batch every day so if I may, that just doesn't cut it. A double boiler means water in the main boiler, which means that the hottest you can get the inner container is about 210º, cos 220º is boiling. If you're gonna cook it at that temperature that will work, but only if you do it over a prolonged period, ie; over four hours and under twenty. Also it usually takes more like an hour, at minimum, for good brownies to kick in.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 4, 2008)

MOTABOY said:


> i wanted to ask can a plant be automaticly thrown in after just being cut down?


Actually, yeah. A friend of mine did this with his males and it worked out terrifically. HOWEVER dry em out! Set your oven to 150º, pre-heat, then throw all the plant matter in for about an hour. Otherwise you're wasting a lot of THC. And this is after you grind it up, which you would of course do unless you're a dum dum.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Not to contradict, but I cook atleast one batch every day so if I may, that just doesn't cut it. A double boiler means water in the main boiler, which means that the hottest you can get the inner container is about 210º, cos 220º is boiling. If you're gonna cook it at that temperature that will work, but only if you do it over a prolonged period, ie; over four hours and under twenty. Also it usually takes more like an hour, at minimum, for good brownies to kick in.


No, a double boiler is a sauce pan with boiling water in it with another special sauce pan that fits on top of it which the butter melts in. You control the heat by how high of a temp you boil the water. Get the High Times DVD "Chef RA's Ganja Gourmet." It works very well. 45 minutes works very well but you can simmer it longer if you want. The brownies i make will kick in in about 30-45 minutes and will kick your ass if you eat a hole one, if you use decent weed.


----------



## sleepytown (Feb 5, 2008)

Instead of trying to squeeze all of the butter out of the cheesecloth, just pour some boiling water through the remains. It will melt all the remaining cannabutter and sweep it through to the glass, and the extra water doesn't hurt because it separates anyway. There is no need for any elaborate squeezing.

S-Town


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 5, 2008)

The squeez is one of the most vital points in this prosess its gets what ever goodness (thc) thats left in those buds/trims u can actually see the colour of the godness and it also stops the buds and follage being laced through your clean butter the butters liquidized at this stage stright from the pot its not the cannabutter that u squeeze its the buds/follage that u want 2 be getting every bit out of 

To be honest sleepy i dont really understand your method do u just pour every thing into a glass including the waist with just with more warm water ?


----------



## peter parker (Feb 8, 2008)

i just cut down all my plants i was doing a cfl grow i gave up on it lol  if i make butter with these will it still be good?? or should i just make oil, the last batch of oil i made with leaves/trim wasn't very strong  ah what to do


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 8, 2008)

Typically when I make brownies we use a qauarter to a half oz...of good nugs  So each person eats a couple grams


----------



## peter parker (Feb 8, 2008)

i have little to no bud for this, the plants were just starting to bud so its all leaf


----------



## peter parker (Feb 9, 2008)

will it work????


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 9, 2008)

Depend how mature your plant is it sounds a bit under developed to low on resin an tch but there will be some just like the oil u made it will be lower quality ive did it b4 and it worked just put the steams and all inn


----------



## sleepytown (Feb 9, 2008)

HippyVibes said:


> The squeez is one of the most vital points in this prosess its gets what ever goodness (thc) thats left in those buds/trims u can actually see the colour of the godness and it also stops the buds and follage being laced through your clean butter the butters liquidized at this stage stright from the pot its not the cannabutter that u squeeze its the buds/follage that u want 2 be getting every bit out of
> 
> To be honest sleepy i dont really understand your method do u just pour every thing into a glass including the waist with just with more warm water ?


I am saying strain as usual. Then, run some hot water through the strainer (and the remains) to get the rest. The hot water will melt the remaining butter in the strained remains (that you would have tried to squeeze out) and there will be no real need for additional squeezing. I think it is much more effective than trying to squeeze the cheesecloth. 

S-Town


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 9, 2008)

sleepytown said:


> I am saying strain as usual. Then, run some hot water through the strainer (and the remains) to get the rest. The hot water will melt the remaining butter in the strained remains (that you would have tried to squeeze out) and there will be no real need for additional squeezing. I think it is much more effective than trying to squeeze the cheesecloth.
> 
> S-Town


I get u now it will work 

but after u add more boiling water and if twist and squeeze there is going 2 be more there believe me thats were all the pontent stuff is the best of the butter i still say the twist n squeez is needed


----------



## bunique209 (Mar 7, 2008)

i dont see how im susposed to tell how much water is in the pot.....and how is the water going to evaporate but not the butter?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 8, 2008)

Stop thinking about it so much and just do it your starting to make this sound hard haha 

Put enough water 2 cover every thing and when it needs more water add more so u dont burn or cook your butter keep it on a low setting and thats it ...


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm gonna die. I am sooooo gonna die. before all i knew was eating weed made you trip, I though it had to be alot of weed. now I have learned I can boil a dime with butter and make brownies, I'm gonna be cooking sooooooo much more than I do now......oh my god, I'm gonna die.


----------



## llLOU (Mar 26, 2008)

One way to ingest canna-butter is to inject the butter into capsules. Gel-caps can be bought at most drug stores , use 00 size, melt the butter , suck it up into a syringe and inject into end of capsule, use a fairly large needle, store in freezer . This is a good way to dose , if one doesn't do it after an hour , next time take two. This is a way to use up any butter that might have burnt , you won't have to taste it, except for a little burp now and then.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 11, 2008)

I make butter from fan leaves, and bud trim, 1/4 pound cannabis to 1 pound butter.
seems to do the trick...trippy
but I have noticed that the more types of cannabis added the more well rounded the brownie high.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 12, 2008)

llLOU said:


> One way to ingest canna-butter is to inject the butter into capsules. Gel-caps can be bought at most drug stores , use 00 size, melt the butter , suck it up into a syringe and inject into end of capsule, use a fairly large needle, store in freezer . This is a good way to dose , if one doesn't do it after an hour , next time take two. This is a way to use up any butter that might have burnt , you won't have to taste it, except for a little burp now and then.


I do this commercially, and there are several reasons to use oil instead of butter for that process. I personally recommend coconut oil. If you're fairly good with your hands, you can just stuff it in bit-by-bit with your fingers and the blunt end of a pen (that's what I do).


----------



## drumbum3218 (Apr 13, 2008)

good recipe shott2kill66


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 14, 2008)

drumbum3218 said:


> good recipe shott2kill66


Cheers im doing some baking 2 night , Ive had my butter brewing all day , I,ll lets yas see what i cook , what ever cakes or cookies the store has stoner proof , Mybe a bottens cake


----------



## High4Life (Apr 15, 2008)

I,ll be making some of this for sure ...Thanks + Rep


----------



## Greenmonster22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Gamberro obviously knows whaty he is talking about.
You need to use extra virgin coconut oil for the best results.

When I make it, I use one of those syringes (no needle) for giving young children medicine.

There is a really good how-to thread on making THC pills here.
http://www.greenpassion.org/kitchen/4012-freds-thc-capsules.html

I've followed it, and it is a no-fail system.




Gamberro said:


> I do this commercially, and there are several reasons to use oil instead of butter for that process. I personally recommend coconut oil. If you're fairly good with your hands, you can just stuff it in bit-by-bit with your fingers and the blunt end of a pen (that's what I do).


----------



## 1freezy (Apr 24, 2008)

So a few years back I come across a couple of pouds I forgot about. @ pounds to be exact and it was really bad stuff like half of it was seed and stem. Moving on I got most of the seeds out by rubing the weed thru a few differant trays then I lightly coffe grinded the rest. Next I took a new 45oz tub of COUNTRY CROCK SHED SPREAD and heated it on low in a big cooking pot. Next I added the bud/stem mix and let it simmer for like 2 hours while my fieds and I played Madden. I then took a grese splash gaurd (that is a fine screen) and filtered the butter into a pitcher. I used the pitcher to fill a couple of jars and that was it.

So we get hungry about 8 pm and I make us some grilled ham and cheese with the butter. We where planing to go out about 9:30 pm at this point. So we ate the grilled cheese and before we knew it the night had come and gone. We where just siting in the living room a little giggly but mostly comatose then 10 hours later we figured out we had been trying to play games all night. 

Good time but I have a weed brownie experince for later that gave me crazy "visions/nightmares" or some wierd shit. HAVE FUN!


----------



## krzykatldy (Apr 26, 2008)

i make my butter in a crock pot. i use plant material (leaves mostly)and that is not smokable (too harsh). i grind it in a coffee grinder to a powder consistancy, then i put it into the crock pot with water and melted butter. i leave it on low overnight stirring it occasionally. i let it cool and put it into the fridge til the butter hardens. i take the butter out it is like a big hard disk of butter if there is plant material still on the butter i scrape some of it off but most of the plant stuff sinks and the butter is pretty much clean. since the plant is powder a little of it in the butter doesn't matter in the cookies (at least in the cookies i make).


----------



## krzykatldy (Apr 26, 2008)

oh i forgot i use approx an ounce to a pound of butter. i make the tollhouse choc chip recipe but if you want to mask the "weed" taste add some peanut butter and cinnamon or whatever flavors you like to the recipe. in the pic above i made a sugar-like cookie and frosted them with icing i made using the butter too. they are so green because i added food coloring. they had a very light green color before i added the green coloring.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

Greenmonster22 said:


> Gamberro obviously knows whaty he is talking about.
> You need to use extra virgin coconut oil for the best results.
> 
> When I make it, I use one of those syringes (no needle) for giving young children medicine.
> ...


The link you provided was broken, but I hunted it down: Freds THC Capsules - Dedicated to Cannabis Education. Medicinal, Recreational, and Cultivation..
The method was well-described and all-around well done. I would add that weed can be efficiently pre-decarboxylated in an oven at 150ºF for 30 minutes.


----------



## Greenmonster22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno why the link was broken, but thanks for looking out dude!

The recipe is very well done, and I am getting ready to make another batch, I love the thc pills, they are the bomb!



Gamberro said:


> The link you provided was broken, but I hunted it down: Freds THC Capsules - Dedicated to Cannabis Education. Medicinal, Recreational, and Cultivation..
> The method was well-described and all-around well done. I would add that weed can be efficiently pre-decarboxylated in an oven at 150ºF for 30 minutes.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 13, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Ok so i Had some left overs and ive a friend who is a medical user for muti illness,s plus he also got addicted to his medication so now he cooks his weed for both his pain relief and to stop his cravings for prescribed drugs,s
> any way heres what i lernt from him
> 
> 
> ...


As easy as this .........Hmmmmmmmmmunchies


----------



## herbologist (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's what we do.Using bottom buds and trim,take and grind as flour in food processor roughly six oz of product.Place the flour you made into a crock pot and add 10 pounds of butter,turn on warm for 13 hours.When completed strain with a bubble bag into a large pot.We use a pair of concrete gloves to squeeze the bag out.Please be careful as we do this while hot,easier to strain.
Be well ,Be safe. Herbologist


----------



## malignant (Jul 21, 2009)

i use alot more weed.... a pond of butter to about 6 oz in a quart of water, 2 hour simmer, strain cool in fridge overnight, and viola clarified weed butter, only thc and butter fat solids. the water underneath is garbage


----------



## siltysand (Jul 28, 2009)

malignant said:


> i use alot more weed.... a pond of butter to about 6 oz in a quart of water, 2 hour simmer, strain cool in fridge overnight, and viola clarified weed butter, only thc and butter fat solids. the water underneath is garbage


6 ounces! Wow that must be some strong butter. How long does it take to hit you.

Personally, I use vegetable oil and a box of brownie mix and I guess about a quarter to a half oz. Seems to take quite a while to hit - maybe an hour and a half, but when it hits it hits pretty hard. Completely different buzz - much more of an all-body buzz.


----------



## ilovetree (Jul 29, 2009)

great guide man, i just followed it step by tep and it look really good, my buddies are coming over in a little bit ill let u know how it goes


----------



## illtoxic (Aug 11, 2009)

How much butter per HAlf O of Exotic Should I use?


----------



## jh90 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm following the exact recipe right now. The butter should be hardened in about a half hour then i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## koncyse (Aug 14, 2009)

i've used margarine and i considered it a waste of weed. 1/4 oz for a stick and me and gf went through brownies in a day with NO EFFECT AT ALL.... 
also... just harvested my bag seed grow and compared it to some medicinal strain from CA my friend had and his was harsh and produced a small high. Mine was smooth and the high started immediately. YAY ME..


----------



## jh90 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!!!

K so I started out with about 2g's of good bud and 4.5g's of stems. I ground everything in my grinder and put the weed/stems in a BIG pot of boiling water along with half a stick of butter. I turned the heat down a bit and let the mixture simmer for about 6 1/2hrs or until there was only an inch of water left in the pot. I then ran it through cheese cloth and squeezed the crap out of it and let it chill in the freezer for like 2 hrs. Then i put it in with a simple cookie recipe and BAM!!! I made 6 large cookies and ate one about two hours ago. Holy shit is all i have to say lol. It's taken me like ten minutes just to type this cuz i keep gettin side tracked. I always thought it would take more weed than that but it worked great just like shoot2kill said !!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 23, 2009)

good stuff man! +rep


----------



## Twistedfunk (Aug 23, 2009)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> They must of been big brownies u dont need no were near that amount ya can over dose eating ganja not suprised you were out for 14 hours lol
> 
> A good way 2 work it out is for every 100g of butter add 1.5g of ganja a bit more or less depending on how ya cope with ya smoke


I stopped reading when he said overdose.


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 25, 2009)

Twistedfunk said:


> I stopped reading when he said overdose.



y u stop reading? 
u can overdose on weed . remember overdose doesnt just mean had to much and died.

it means having more than is recommended or than u can handle.

some people can handle alot , others not so many


----------



## StangFreak69 (Sep 11, 2009)

i have 2 male plants i want to do this to. do i need to flush for a week or two before making butter with them?


----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 11, 2009)

yea i just made a big block of cannabutter outta 2 17 inch males pollen sacks were barley dveloped and i threw sum fresh buds in it 2 seeing that im in a *wheelchair *and brownies are my fave...
damn i gotta find sum brownie mix
yea broke my leg sucks im gunna try 2 get brownie mix


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Sep 11, 2009)

Me and my friend just made brownies with two water bottles full of already been vaped weed. We each had 3 larges brownies and we eaten them for breakfast on the drive down to florida from michigan. hahaha we slept the entire way there. Couch Lock like crazy. I didn't even want to get up to pee or eat i was soo comfortable. I did have some real weird dreams though.


----------



## StangFreak69 (Sep 11, 2009)

what about flushing?


----------



## doogidie (Sep 12, 2009)

so can you use reggie weed? like regs that you buy from your dealer? and at the same amount? like a dime will make a stick of butter and a dub will make two sticks so i can buy a dub, make some butter, turn it into cookies and likee one or two cookies will mess me up?? also can i use butter in place of oil for cake mix recipes? thanks alot, i ask you guys cause you guys are the experts haha.


----------



## StangFreak69 (Sep 18, 2009)

come on guys, do I need to flush a plant before making butter??


----------



## malignant (Oct 3, 2010)

no not really but it doesnt hurt to flush. and as far as schwag fuck no leave that shit alone.


----------



## Illegalbreather (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeet thread, thanks for all the information, it will be put to good use!!!!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Dec 29, 2011)

can people tell me when they use leaves like that one lady said, is it only leaves close to/on the main stems? ones with visible frost? or do you use any leaves. do leaves that arent visibly frosty have any thc value is what im asking i guess


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 29, 2011)

I made bubble hash and my gf took the leftovers (about 2-3oz) and made butter...

we made grilled cheese sandwiches the other night and both fell asleep...  

If a "heavy smoker" smokes 0.4g in a night, than I'm a super duper extra mega massive insano heavy smoker. I smoke 0.4g per bong rip


----------



## mike.hotel (Jan 23, 2013)

I know this is old, but thank you, good read.


----------



## Brother Sweetleaf (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome posting, SHOOT2KILL66. Great thread!


----------

